# Good Robe Patterns!



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm gonnaq be the Crimson Ghost from the famous 50's murder mystery of the same name, more notably known as the adopted Misfits mascot!

I'm getting the mask but I need a red robe that is almost like a grim reaper's. Anyone know how to put together a cloak? Help would be appreciated!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was looking for the same thing, but in black. (I finally gave up & rented one). WalMart has a pattern for one, but it's ten bucks. Once I priced out the pattern & a decent material, the cost was almost $40. If you know a serious Star Wars nerd, they may have a pattern for a cloak.

I love this:
http://www.kropserkel.com/darth.htm

and these peeps might be able to help you:

http://boards.theforce.net/Costuming_and_Props/b10019/

d5


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

check this out
http://www.alleycatscratch.com/lotr/Nasty/RingWraith.htm


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thank you both! I think I can get a cloak going now


----------

